# Teenagers



## 'Ohana (May 20, 2007)

Just last week once again I had given our DD the semi weekly/monthly speech that so many of us parents have spoken until we sound like broken records.









The talk included all of the normal lingo about keeping your room clean, picking up after yourself, doing assigned chores without being told to do so, helping out around the house, listening more and talking less, respecting others, blah, blah, blah, etc, etc,etc. Also thrown in to the mix was the part about and if you see something that needs to be done by all means do it, instead of waiting to be told to do so.









Well as it so happened, the weekend started off with setting up Fri. in the rain, with a splash of more showers on Sat. morning and by the time we packed things up on Monday they were several pairs of dirty/muddy shoes to come home. As we were packing up the DW decided to place all of the dirty shoes ( 6 pairs) into a trash bag which she then placed onto the floor in back of the truck.









Now fast forward to very late Monday evening after we had been home for hours to when the DW asked where did the bag with the shoes go, to which I replied







After looking around for several minutes, the DW asked the DD had she seen the bag which had been lying on the floor across from where she had been sitting.

Yep ! you guessed it as proud as a peacock the DD boasted about how proud of her we should be, for while we were parked at the dump station she took the bag of trash and tossed it into the dumpster without having to be asked























Ed


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

You asked her to help







Funny but expensive..................you can tell her that story over and over as she gets older....lol


----------



## BritsOnTour (Sep 15, 2006)

lol, way to go Diana!!


----------



## jcat67 (Aug 8, 2008)

Thanks, I needed this this morning.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Hillarious! sorry dude.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Thanks for the chuckle!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Hahaha...

Kids...you love them to death, but sometimes they really make you stop and think.


----------



## garyb1st (Dec 6, 2007)




----------



## SmkSignals (May 2, 2005)

WOW, I am sorry but I had to LOL at that !!!


----------



## Camper Louise (Aug 7, 2004)

Oh NO!!! Well there is good and bad in that story.

The same thing was done by a friend of ours who told their daughter if she did not pick up her toys they would throw them away. One day the mom went into her room filled a large garbage bag of toys left on the floor and the husband who saw the black bag in the garage put it out with the trash. The plan was to add back a toy at time without the daughter noticing (once the daughter started keeping her floor neat). Needless to say by throwing the whole bag away, she now knows her parents say what they mean. A very expensive mistake.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

And, of course, through gritted teeth, you thanked her profusely for having taken the initiative - - - - right?

Sorry to hear that's how she chose to apply your lesson but now you won't forget that she once heard you, either


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Funny story! Thanks


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Been there done that.

Note the kids are not stupid they knew exactly what they were doing.

John


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Great story. And lesson.

I have a tweenage granddaughter (actually she's ten but thinks she's 17) who pretty much would think the same way.

I better watch what I say to her.

Mark


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

johnp2000 said:


> Been there done that.
> 
> Note the kids are not stupid they knew exactly what they were doing.
> 
> John


LOL

Thor


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Oh man can I understand that one! A matter of being careful what you wish for!


----------



## davel1957 (Mar 25, 2008)

Hey that's cool! That means that we're finially getting through!


----------



## outbackgeorgia (Jan 28, 2004)

Yep,

Happened to me, TWO sleeping bags into the fire barrel!

Dave


----------



## 5th Time Around (Jul 8, 2008)

outbackgeorgia said:


> Yep,
> 
> Happened to me, TWO sleeping bags into the fire barrel!
> 
> Dave


I'm sure it was an honest scout mistake







Brian would never do such a thing


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

johnp2000 said:


> Been there done that.
> 
> Note the kids are not stupid they knew exactly what they were doing.
> 
> John


did someone say shoe shopping?


----------



## outbackgeorgia (Jan 28, 2004)

Well,
Yes it was by an Eagle Scout, before Brian was born.
A good friend and a mature adult, but he was doing an unusual bit of housekeeping at the time!
Fortunately, the bags were not new.
Brian has not willingly picked up much in the way of trash, etc, except when camping with Scouts.
Dave


----------



## 5th Time Around (Jul 8, 2008)

Yeah, something about teenagers, they don't seem to help out much. Somehow Scoutmasters get them to work.

Though my DS is pretty helpful when it comes to loading the trailer as he wants to go camping, but when we get home it is a different story.


----------



## 'Ohana (May 20, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Been there done that.
> 
> Note the kids are not stupid they knew exactly what they were doing.
> 
> John


did someone say shoe shopping?








[/quote]








Funny thing is, the DD only lost a pair of cheep-o flip flops and I lost my favorite pair of Reef's









The DW was the biggest loser with 4 pair, who is still peeved








My guess is that she's still in shock







at being down to her last few hundred or so pair























Ed


----------



## thevanobackers (Nov 11, 2007)

ed, i guess hope will be getting new shoes that she always wanted. tony


----------



## Jim Savage (May 27, 2008)

5th Time Around said:


> Yeah, something about teenagers, they don't seem to help out much. Somehow Scoutmasters get them to work.
> 
> Though my DS is pretty helpful when it comes to loading the trailer as he wants to go camping, but when we get home it is a different story.


Come on now ... Its all about the pushups!!


----------



## wtscl (May 22, 2007)

That's great. You gotta love the way their minds work.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

So, Ed, next time you feel the need to have that talk... um...









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

I find myself continually asking why my DS respects the instructions given by his teachers but feels that instructions from parents are less important. Mostly he just shrugs and mumbles "I don't know". Last time he burst out - "Because if I ignore them I get lousy grades which affects which colleges I can go to!"

I reminded him...

His mother and I control the money - which has more influence on which college he goes to than his teachers! I got his attention with that one! He's a pretty good kid - better than I was! If I had me for a son I'd never have lived long enough to be my father! Or something like that.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

BigBadBrain said:


> If I had me for a son I'd never have lived long enough to be my father! Or something like that.


That's the same logic that says "When I die, I'm coming back as one of my dogs". I understand perfectly!


----------

